# Generador de Carga de Prueba



## franciscocj (Feb 13, 2008)

Yo me dedico a UPS en mexico y ahora para probar los UPS antes de mandarlos, se me pidio probarlos pero para poder hacer las pruebas bien necesito conectarles carga, cuando son ups pequenos de 600 va no tengo problema, el problema es cuando tengo equipos de 11000 va que por mas cosas que le conecte no se sobrecarga, tenia la idea de hacer una tabla de focos o resistencias con interruptores para generar una carga de 500, 1000, 2000, 3000 y 4000 va y asi generar diferentes cargas para probar los diferentes equipos

ALGUNA IDEA?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2008)

Usa estufas de cuarzo, cada varilla es de 500 a 1000W segun el tamaño.
Compra el repuesto solamente y arma un panel, o varias estufas iguales si no tenes ganas de hacer artesanias.
Ponelo afuera del taller, porque 11kW disipados en el aire te van a hacer transpirar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2008)

Peligro ! Chapuza 

Armate una resistencia liquida con un tanque de agua 100 o mas litros, junto con el agua agregas una buena cantidad de acido cloridrico.
Para usar esto, te armas electrodos de 2 si es monofasico o 3 para trifasico, de acuerdo al largo de los electrodos dentro del agua sera la carga.
La energia generada se transmite al agua, primero la calienta y si lo dejas mucho rato comienza a hervir
Esto es muy habitual para probar generadores.
Te aclaro que si en funcionamiento se te ocurre tocar el agua recibiras una experiencia "Electrificante"



Un banco de resistencias
Las resistencias te las puedes armar, consigues alambre para hacer resistencias, Kantal, Nicromel. Constantan o alguno de estos.
Calculas por seccion del alambre y largo la potencia 
Enrroscas el alambre (Para darle forma) en el palo de una escoba y vas armando tu banco de resistencias 
Estos alambre soportan buena temperatura sin deformarce, pero no seria nada malo agregarles un ventilador como para mantener la temperatura aceptable


----------

